# Debadging



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

if i were to tear off the GXE part what would be the best way to completely wash off the "gunk" that will be left on there, I assume from glue or such.
thanks.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Karoscene.. i think thats how u spell it.
But do not use Gasoline...itll remove the paint.

You can also use ammonia.. itll take off that "GOO" in no problem.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Karoscene.. i think thats how u spell it.
> But do not use Gasoline...itll remove the paint.
> 
> You can also use ammonia.. itll take off that "GOO" in no problem. *


nail polish remover too then?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THeres also other safer alternatives--Like Goof OFF and other products --Just hit a Discount Auto or Pep Boys and you'll see all your options...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *THeres also other safer alternatives--Like Goof OFF and other products --Just hit a Discount Auto or Pep Boys and you'll see all your options... *


and it's actually called "goof off"?

that's rather rad!
thanks.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

NOOO the product called "GOO OFF" is basically nothin but ammonia!
Even when you buy a bottle of window tint adhesive remover, its also ammonia. Just go to Safeway or King Soopers (Kroger) and buy a bottle of household ammonia.
Trust me, I did it, and it came off great, with no residue.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Just go to Safeway or King Soopers (Kroger) and buy a bottle of household ammonia.
> *


thanks, but I don't recall seeing any of those stores on the east coast. are those k-mart type places or grocery stores?

but thanks for the help guys.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm yeh.. i forgot what Safeway is.... even though i work there

Oh yeh.. Vons/Pavilions/Carrs/Dominick's/Randalls/Tom Thumb/Genuardi's.

But any local grocery store should carry it under the "cleaning" aisle


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> 
> Oh yeh.. Vons/Pavilions/Carrs/Dominick's/Randalls/Tom Thumb/Genuardi's.
> *


no clue. 

i'll check the cleaning aisle in the morrow, nevertheless.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn, oh well.
But yeh.. should work... just plain old Ammonia can do alomst anything


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

3M adhesive remover is good stuff. So is a citrus degreaser.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Why don't you just rub it off with your hand, or a cloth without using any chemicals, that is what I did on my Sentra. But beware, there is slightly raised lettering in the metal behind the plastic lettering that you are wanting to remove!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Use Goo-Gone....it has the power of 'citrus'  

Worked on getting rid of the sticky crap left over from the dealer's emblem.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

if u cant find goo gone anywhere(great product by the way) go to your local office depot...............yea, thats right OFFICE DEPOT........we sell that item. and we use it in store to clean stuff  good product....cant remember the price tho...if u lived in oxnard, i'd give u a free bottle


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Either use 3m adhiesive remover, or just simply use lacquer thinner. But after you use either of these products, make sure you wax the area.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*debadging*

I used the 3M adhesive remover, Its designed for that kind of stuff so in my opinion its the best.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just rubbed it off, and then I waxed the area, but mine came off cleanly. But since the car is from 95, you sorta see the surroundings when you look really close since the paint under there was untouched for so long.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

any body debage theyre sentra keep the letter and the letters are still in tact? i debadged my sentra but now i want to rebage it but put them in a different place but don't want to hassle with a dealer if i don't have too.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*debadging*

when i got my b14. all it had in the back is the gxe badge so i just took it off and got the residue off by using goo gone , it didnt hurt my car's finish so you can give it a try


----------

